# What next?



## bunny girl (Jul 3, 2003)

I'm just at the beginning of the last of 6 cycles of 50 mg Clomid. The last 5 cycles were unsuccessful, and I really don't hold out much hope for this one either ... sorry, on CD 3 and feeling very .

DB and I have been TTC for three years and have unexplained IF. My Clomid cycles were unmonitored, except for a 7DPO blood test on the first cycle to confirm O. The last time I saw my consultant was when she prescribed the Clomid. She said then that if the Clomid doesn't work, my only option on the NHS was IVF. She said they don't do IUI where I live and don't see the point in further testing.

Is anyone else in the same situation? I would go for IVF in a heartbeat, but DB won't even consider it at the moment, and I don't think he ever will. The truth is that he just doesn't want a baby badly enough to go through all that. So now I feel completely lost and as though I'm being forced to choose between ever being a mother and the man I love with all my heart.

I'm just a mess. Sitting here at work fighting back tears again. We haven't told any of our friends/families that we're even TTC so DB is my only shoulder to cry on.

Bunny x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Bunny,

Sorry to hear about your troubles. I know how frustrating it is taking these drugs and not getting results. I've done 9 cycles of Clomid, on my last one now, and so far no  's .  My Cons has told me to stop taking Clomid now, and just continue with Metformin. We're also going on the NHS IVF list and we're just waiting for our paperwork to come thru.

Have you and DB spoken about what's next? Does he know how important having a baby is to you? I know its hard, but putting yourself thru all this without knowing how you both really feel might make things more difficult. I would try and have a proper chat with him, explain how you feel and see what he says. Good luck for this cycle hun.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi hun, just wanted to send you a 
I'm feeling a bit lost and   as I've just got my Af on my 12th clomid cycle.  IVF is our next option and we're on a 3 year waiting list  
Even though we are on the WL for IVF we keep hoping it wont come to it, but at least while we keep trying we are on the list.  Its so hard I know, does dh just think its too far away to think about yet? xxx


----------



## bunny girl (Jul 3, 2003)

Hi Kerry and Flowerpot - thanks for taking the time to reply .

My consultant said there's no wait as such for IVF here (Gloucestershire) - she said we've done the waiting already as it is over two years since I first went to my GP about not being able to get PG. Maybe that's what scares DB - maybe he would agree to going on a three year waiting list if there was one?

We've had so many long sad talks about this. He knows how I feel, but I don't really think he understands, if that makes sense. Last time we had one of those "big chats" I told him that if he wanted to be with me there had to be children, whether that means conceiving naturally, IVF or adoption. He didn't exactly agree to it, but he seemed to take it in and he's still with me. I'm just scared to push him away because we both love each other so much.

Ugh. I know there's no answer really. I'm sorry that you're both going through this too - it STINKS!

Bunny xxxxxxxxx


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

hi,
i wouldn't think that ivf is your only alternative. I've just done three cyles and clomid hasn't worked caused lots of other problems. I am expecting to take injections next instead of clomid and perhaps metformin. 

Candle


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Bunny
Just noticed your post and wanted to say Hi   as you are in Gloucestershire too    I am in the Forest of Dean and am under Dr Smith @ Gloucester.  We haven't got as far as IVF yet but I had heard from other people that there is no waiting list for IVF is that really true?  
I am sure your DB will come round to the idea of IVF after all it will be your egg and his sperm won't it?  Its harder for men to deal with I think, they think it makes them a failure   I could   mine sometimes

PM me if you ever want a chat.

Sarah


----------



## bunny girl (Jul 3, 2003)

Hi Candle - I'm going to ask my consultant about the possibility of injectables/other drugs, but I'm pretty sure she said it's trust policy to go straight from Clomid to IVF because overall success rates are higher. We can't afford to go private at the moment as DB's in the process of setting himself up in business and the pay in my job is cr*ppy!

Hi Sarah !
It's funny how hearing from someone "local" on here makes me feel a bit less alone . I'm under Mrs Reddy at Cheltenham General. I'm pretty certain she did say there was no wait as such for IVF - but I suppose it does take a certain amount of time to set up appointments etc.

I certainly could  DB then come back and  him some more! He'd be a fantastic Dad and he's great with our friends' and relations' little ones, but he gets seriously wibbley at the thought of actually TRYING to have a baby .

Bunny (Anna) xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Reading your post made me just want to give you a big hug. It does seem like IVF is your next option really.
At least you are lucky that you wont have to wait long and that you can get it on the NHS. I live in Exeter and cant have IVF on the NHS cos BF already has 3 childen - how unfair is that!    I cant afford the £3,000 per cycle privately and im on my 3rd round of clomid - so not holding out much hope.

Its all a nightmare, but do try and persuade your partner to maybe consider IVF.  TC.  Jo xx
PS. maybe you could let him read all these posts!!


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Hunny

When the time was coming nearer to me finishing my 12 cycles of clomid i was told that nothing else would work for me only ivf so the final month i went back to my consulant and he told me 6 more months would be ok for me to take so the following 6 weeks i went for my check up and i got a different consultant and i explained i didn't want to have anymore clomid and could i try the injections much to my amazement she gave them to me without a bit off bother and i fell pg on my 2nd cycle of them, i think only i got her that day i would have still been on clomid


Martine xxx


----------

